# Lexan/polycarbonate



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone used these materials for router bases or for support plates ?


----------



## rtunas (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes used lexan and was a good alternative to an expensive plate. But for $19.99 a plate is available online from Harbor Freight that looks exactly like the one in the Peachtree catalog measuring 9" x 12"


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, it is not crystal clear, but it is tough. My previous router table top was made from a 1/4" piece.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe that lexan is available at Lowes. etc. but I don't know in what thickness - will check and advise.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Lowe's "might" have 0.250" thick material, but I really doubt it. I would suggest checking with a local plastic's distributor for some "odd or small-size" cuts/drops of 0.375" thick acrylic or Lexan. You might get a freebie that was headed to the dumpster. Clear is best for visual access, any color will work. 

Being in Pittsburgh, you should have a number of local options for this type of material, but you'll have to look for industrial supply houses.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have used several of Lexan like products with great success. Both as a table insert and for base plates. If you have a local plastic shop stop and check for scraps, which are usually sold by the pound. Most of the plastics machine with wood working tools, but you have to adjust for the characteristics of the plastic.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

They do have 1/4 inch lexan at Lowes - it doesn't seem to be absolutely rigid - maybe it was the larger piece I was looking at.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Take a hard look at ploy.cutting boards,they are very cheap and you can find them every where,,,Kmart/Target/HD/Lowes .

1/4",3/8",1/2" thick the norm 6" x 6" to 24" x 24" is the norm..most are white, and are very strong ,the higher end ones are UHMW ..

==========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It may depend on the weight of the router but 1/4" Lexan seems pretty thin to me for a router plate. It may well hold the weight but as Henry indicates, I think it'd flex too much unless perhaps the plate was kep small.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on cutting board stock.. When lexan was mentioned I was thinking of transparency though you may find a thick clear cutting board?


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Check out the Lexan use and pics - 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12267-triton-2-1-4-hp-mount-plate.html#post102642


----------



## rtunas (Jul 14, 2009)

Do not use 1/4" lexan as it will warp under the weight of the router in no time. Plus unless you are lucky enough to get cheap scraps it will cost you as much as the Harbor Freight Phenolic plate. Just go to harborfreight.com and the item number is 94331-0VGA for $19.99 plus shipping cost. I used mine all summer this past year with no signs of sag and it was real easy to set up. Sure it is not clear like lexan but you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is alink for industrial grade polymer cutting board material at a pretty good prices.

The Cutting Board Factory: Specials


----------

